# Door bottom problems



## Laser4G63 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been having problems with the entry door bottom ripping. In the last month I have had to replace it 3 times because of that. The one that was on the door was tore up pretty good, so that was the main reason for replacement. I did match up what was on the door, though I am not sure if it was the original.

I am not sure if it's something I am doing wrong. It seems pretty straight forward to me. Pull the old one off the door, trim the new one to size and press it back into place. It's a steel entry door. It's not dragging on the carpet, but the wooden part of the threshold (part that extends above the aluminum situated directly under the door) may be the culprit. There are no sharp edges or anything, just seems that there isn't much of a gap between that part and the door.

I guess I just want some input on what, if anything, I may be doing wrong. Or, if there is a better solution to seal up the bottom part of the door other than these cheesy vinyl pieces.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Nov 4, 2008)

If it is a newer door the threshold should be able to be adjusted. If you see screw heads on the threshold then give those a couple turns until the door doesnt rub as much. You will still want to get down on the floor and make sure no light is coming thru because you still want a good seal.


----------



## Laser4G63 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.

It doesn't seem to be adjustable, I cranked on the screws pretty good and they won't budge either way. I just don't want to risk stripping the heads.

I am not sure how old that door is. The owner before us remodeled the house and claimed that the door was in good shape so he didn't replace it.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

If the threshold is smooth it sounds to me like the gap between the door and threshold is just too small. Most bottoms need 1/2" minimum gap to work. 

I would check the door in the closed position with the bottom off and see what dimension you have to work with between the threshold and door.

Also check to see if the gap is consistent across the door width. The smallest dimension is the one you'll need to go with. 

Pemko.com does have some recessed door bottoms if your door is channeled on the bottom versus flat. One of those will only require a 1/4" gap. 

You can get some auto door bottoms that are spring loaded but they are pricey. 40-50 bucks per door. 

I have an auto sweep on my back door that has been there for years.
It works well and is only maybe ten bucks per door. The sweep actually hinges up as the door opens and clears threshold. Then its pushed back down when the door is closed by a stud mounted on the hinge side of the frame. [the circle with the cross in it in the picture] So it doesnt rub the threshold all the time and wear out.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep, many other ideas... can you post a pic or two?... does the door sit true with the jambs? can you test seal of weather strip..how tight...with a piece of paper... where and how well it grips? 

Solutions range from hinge/ jamb/ t-hold adjustments with screws / nails/ block of wood & a 32oz fine adjustment tool / saws, sanders, planners, multi purpose tools, etc.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Your best bet is to take a picture of the door and threshold. you said you tried to turn the screws and they would not move . soak them with liquid wrench and keep trying. once free remove the wood piece and clean it all up and reinstall . it appears that it might be fully extended. BOB


----------



## Laser4G63 (Oct 27, 2008)

Measured the gap and it's about 3/8" across the bottom. I shot the screws with some PB Blaster a couple times, I will try loosening them again in a short while. If push comes to shove, I have an impact driver that I can use. I just don't want to mess up the screws too much. Thanks again for the help.

Here are a few pics of the sill.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Nov 4, 2008)

Does the door rub even all the way across? If there is only a problem on the knob side you might be able to put some 3" screws into the top hinge and that will bring the knob side up a touch. But once again don't screw too tight because you will mess up other operations or the door. Hang in there you'll get it!:thumbsup:


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures They were of some help. Your problem is with the way the door was installed.
no mater what you do to the threshold its always going to flex.
That piece of osb should not be under the threshold. it also looks as tho you are getting water in from under the threshold when you have a wind blown rain!. I would recommend removing the door and making a wooden sill out of ACQ . install that and sett the door back on that. make sure you caulk the hell out of the bottom between the door and the ACQ sill and when you pan flash make sure you bring it up the back and sides high enough to cover the seem from the door and the ACQ. once the door is installed get some hearth strip and butt it to the door threshold to cover the door pan and to hold down the carpet. I hope this helps and any questions anyone here could help. Good luck BOB


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

You do have an adjustable t-hold. As advised in Franks 1st post. It appears way up to me and not even. (Thank you for posting pics)

Try cleaning /air or vacuum while tapping lightly the wood strip. Grit may be hindering the adjustment. Get the correct Phillips head... Might be #3. Place screw driver in screw-head slits ...Tap lightly on screwdriver ... even try a little wd 40... talk to it in various languages... It just might adjust your problem away...

Let us know


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

they make an impact driver for screw driver heads,,,got off some mighty stubborn phillips heads with those. Its steel and turns itself when you hit the head with a hammer. Start off with lighter hits and progress to as strong as needed. the jar loossens the thread gunk and rust. 

Or even tapping a screwdriver with a hammer helps and turning with a helper(cresent wrench on square shank.) while holding down as hard as possible.


----------



## Laser4G63 (Oct 27, 2008)

Those screws will not budge. Not even with my impact driver. I have squirted it a half dozen or so times and let is soak in and still nothing. I have been using a #3 phillips bit with the impact set.

I guess other than drilling out the screws (which I really don't want to do), I am fresh out of ideas on how to losen those #@!&^ things. On top of all that, it's freezing out and that doesn't help matters.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Looks as tho you will have to remove the door and install a whole new threshold. then you can correct the problem under the threshold sitting on what appears to be a floating sub floor of some kind. If you don't want to go for a new door then that will be the way I would go. What do you think? Bob.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Have you tried to TIGHTEN those screws? Possibly they are unscrewed to their stops, to lower the threshold you have to tighten not loosen. If you have a #3 you can apply persuasion to while turning it may help. You can also try a block of wood on the wooden part and give it a few good raps. If you dont mind some small holes, try drilling alongside those screws just big enuf to get that "straw" from a nozzle thru and dose it good underneath let that soak in may just do it WD40 to the rescue LOL


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

WD-40 is for starting lawn mowers etc. that wont start. NOT much good for penetrating

try using Kroil or PB Blaster. MUCH better at getting stuff off. Think Conklin has a good one too.


----------



## Laser4G63 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've tried all I could to get those screws loosened. PB Blaster won't work, the impact driver didn't work, nothing. Now the screw heads are stripped. Are there replacement screws available? I am thinking that I want to drill the screw heads out and remove the wooden sill and use vice grips on whats left of the screws.

Again, thanks for all of your help.


----------

